# Cali Jacks 2007 tips... pdf file dwnld



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

It is California Jacks 2007 tips.

Download TIP DRILL.pdf for free on uploading.com

open the link. click on "free download" (with tac gauge) file. new page will appear. you'll see green rectangular "Premium download", and gray rectangular. wait till gray rectangular count down to show Free download then click. enjoy read.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i really must stress i think ALL of you must read the first few
chapters as i know it will enlighten alot of the people who are
completely in the dark about our dogs and our cause.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

5 people? "penis stains" gets more hits that real pertinent information.
some people you just can't reach.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry iv been back and forth on other threds. Lemme READ  <3


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

my comp wont let me download  "error" im sorry ... ill try again later.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's a big file. it's also about 40-60 dollars if you were to purchase it.
so I'm giving Christmas gold here folks. ho ho ho!

BTW, I'd hurry up, as there is no guarantee the file will be available indefinitely.
every minute you wait, you risk losing said gift.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you ill try to download it again soon


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

will download and read soon. i just finished finals week so i am in absolutely no mood to sit down and read anything...especially anything with CHAPTERS. bahahaha. to be continued...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you snooze you lose...dwnld now,...read whenever.
it's a 6-8min dwnld.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Padlock how many pdf's do you have? I have a few on different forum inboxs ive sent people or been sent in the past, i will have a look and get a list together , want do do a swap??


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol honestly i stole them off g-d. the stratton and the cali jack
ones that were on there. the cali jack one is good to have...great
info on yard and chain set-up...raised kennel info, keep, diet, ect...


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

wow it's gonna take 15 minutes on my work dinosaur!!!


----------

